# Apprentices Only !



## BigD (Jan 22, 2010)

This theard is only for apprentices. Who here is sick & tired of the hours your boss cast upon youDon't get me wrong I'm all about hard work, I never *****, I do what I'm told & never ever question it. I don't mind working 10 hours a day Monday thourgh Friday, but when you ride me for 15 hours on saturday thats crossing the line. Anyone feeling me out there:furious:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

O.K. I'm not an apprentice but...


If you can get 65 hours per week, while learning a valuable skill AND get paid to do it in this ecomony, I think you're doing fine. There are a lot of guys out there than aren't going to react well to the complain of "I'm working too much". 









Paul


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

That for whoever only stuff doesn't work. What is your boss's name and number? Maybe I can get him off your back. I'm just sayin'.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Cubs need to be worked around the clock until they are completely broken in....


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

maybe you should consider some kind of office work this is a 24\7 kinda business :yes:

no but really why don't you go for material and take all day that will show him:thumbup:


PS I'm not an apprentice but we were all there if you love plumbing no complaining soon enough you'll be dead


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

IT'S called cheap labor!!!!Wye pay a plumber when they got an apprentice:yes:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Shut up and get back to work! :furious:


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

15 hours saturday? k thats crossing the line. 10 days during the week is a cake walk.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

You know what they say, "If you can't take the heat, get out of the kitchen."

Take the skills you have acquired thus far and get another job. If that's not a possibility, stop whining and be grateful that you are working. Many others would take your job in a heartbeat.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

O.K. I'm not an apprentice ...


how much do you make an hour?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Instead of 65 hour work weeks you could be getting one of these... :whistling2:


----------



## WaterBoy (Mar 4, 2010)

BigD said:


> This theard is only for apprentices. Who here is sick & tired of the hours your boss cast upon youDon't get me wrong I'm all about hard work, I never *****, I do what I'm told & never ever question it. I don't mind working 10 hours a day Monday thourgh Friday, but when you ride me for 15 hours on saturday thats crossing the line. Anyone feeling me out there:furious:


I understand what you mean. I will be in my third year for apprenticeship. I just recently quit from my first company within the plumbing field. I am still looking for another company.
I was a doormat to my boss but I could take the beating from all the hours. The only thing I hated is that my boss was never with me. The law states that the apprentice must work under the ‘direct and immediate personal supervision of a licensed contractor or journeyman plumber" -PHCC person. 

I would love to have those hours all day long!!! I would love to take your spot!
 
Overall maybe you should try asking him for a day off or limit the hours depending on your life schedule.


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

Gotta love office managers talking smack about working.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

WaterBoy said:


> I just recently quit from my first company within the plumbing field. I am still looking for another company.


 


You quit before finding another job??!?!?!?!?

I am a apprentice Journeyman, 8 months out of 4 years is all I worked with a journeyman. Christ and I should know alot more ehh...:furious:


Law my left testicle


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

So you follow the part of the code book that says how to do things, just not the part that says when? Always great when one can pick and choose the laws/codes that benefit them and disregard the rest.


----------



## luv2plumb (Apr 30, 2010)

All I can say is read my signature and quit crying


----------



## wundumguy (Apr 3, 2010)

If it's your employer that's bad, the best thing you can do is QUIT!

Bad employers can't compete if the good employers "steal" all the good tradespersons. If market share for bad employers drop because of lack of good tradespersons willing to work for them, then industry profits, industry wages, and industry respect goes up. This is good for good employers, good employees like yourself, and the consumer.

If it's you that's bad, the best thing you can do is QUIT.

Maybe you're a future nobel chemist who chose a piping industry career by mistake. If you leave the industry and pursue areas more suitable for you talents, not only you, but the entire free market also benefits. Bad employers aren't supported by potential rocket scientists who are cheap third class tradespersons doing hack jobs, good employers and first class tradespersons don't have to compete against cut throat prices, and the consumer gets world class workmanship. Think about it. You get a cushy 6 figure office job, there is one less hack pretending to be a tradesperson, industry profits go up, industry wages go up, and the consumer gets more value for their money.

So, whether it is your employer that is unreasonable and unfair, or you that is unreasonable and unfair, the answer is the same: QUIT.

It's a win-win situation for everyone, except the bad employer. And everyone would like to see them disappear, anyways.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

If I was your master and found out you posted this, I'd fire your ass. Ungrateful little ******* :thumbsup:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

bartnc37 said:


> Gotta love office managers talking smack about working.


 Are you saying office managers don't work?


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

BigD said:


> This theard is only for apprentices. Who here is sick & tired of the hours your boss cast upon youDon't get me wrong I'm all about hard work, I never *****, I do what I'm told & never ever question it. I don't mind working 10 hours a day Monday thourgh Friday, but when you ride me for 15 hours on saturday thats crossing the line. *Anyone feeling me out there:furious:*


And survey says . . . "NO." Thank you for playing PZ Family Feud. :laughing:

Perhaps you would like to try PZ Survivor . . . hop on over to the Sharkbite thread.

Or, maybe PZ Who Wants to Millionaire? - hop on over to the Flat Rate vs. TM thread.

If you are really brave and proud of your work - post pics. 

In all seriousness, I know some great qualified people who have been out of work for two years and others who are working twice as hard for half as much. 

Negative thinking won't get you through your current situation. You said you are about hard work . . . keep working hard and the dividends will come eventually. In the meantime, focus on what you do have . . . income and not on what you don't . . . free time. 

Given the choice, most would choose income out of necessity.

On a personal level, I know of no one who has not suffered somewhat in this recession.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Yep I use to get pissed off everytime i had to work on saturday for my boss/regular job.....I reserved saturdays for side jobs:whistling2:


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

So..... What I want to know is would you be here complaining if you were only getting 28 hrs a week?

You don't have to answer that and I'm not trying to come down on you.

The point is, you gotta take it while it's there. The day will come, if you stay in the trades, when the hours are short and you're scrounging for a paycheck. It WILL happen. 

Try looking at it a different way and take advantage of the situation.


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

We work Monday - Saturday. 7:30am - 5-6 Pm. The wife never complains because she gets to shop like a maniac after the banks open on Monday. I never complain because she never complains. Happy wife , Happy life.

:thumbsup:


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

FYI, I'm also a 4th year apprentice. I used to complain about all of the hours, but I am very grateful because of it. Between yelling at me for texting on the job in my first year; up to now where they rag on me for days about a Vent TY that was installed backwards; those two old Greek men taught me a lot about plumbing, life, and business. ... I also have had a pleasure of teaching them about Mod Con servicing and new code They learn a few things from me to.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

No cell phones allowed. how can you hammer up stud gaurds and strap off pipe with a freakin cell phone in your hand?

Sorry, Pet peeve.


My last employer, i visited a big project from time to time for the major stuff, and would see helpers AND plumbers texting each other on the same jobsite! (like a bunch of little *****es) It was pathetic. Found out later, that company lost their ass on that job. Hmm, wonder why.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

I never liked a lack of appreciation...seems like if he was a good manager and decent human being he'd say I know we are putting in a lot of hours and I might not get around to tell you often enough how extremely thankful I am for having an apprentice like you. Guys like you just arent easy to find and if you help me thru this busy period I'll make it up to you somehow. 
When you are the boss you'll remember this and treat the apprentices with the extra respect the deserve.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

remember, it only takes four year to turn you into a miserable ???? like the rest of us :laughing:


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

pm me your bosses number. I would love to replace you as his apprentice right now.


----------



## BigD (Jan 22, 2010)

Heres a little more info on the *******:laughing: first off he works out of his car, that right his car, the last job we were at he spent 30 minutes looking for a fitting he couldn't find:furious: we were there until 1:00am and I could tell the HO was getting pissed, he just wanted us to leave and come back in the morning. but nooooooooo mr plumber whats it all done. he threated to fire me the 2nd day on the job because I got stumped and had to ask him if what i was doing was the correct way. (drain stuff). he replied that i should know all this and he cant be everywhere at once and says alot of people are calling him for jobs so i better smarten up. WTF is that:no: oh ya then he goes on about how he expects me to go on calls alone, let me remind you this is my second day. i thought an apprentice is there to learn and work with and be supervised by the Jman a least for the first couple months. And he only calls me when he wants me to dig up someones basment drainlines. Is this guy worth it. I think not I quit.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

wtf two days plumbing and he wants you to run jobs Apprentices here dont work unsupervised until atleast the third year.. and go to school..


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Go on what type of calls alone?

I'm guessing drain cleaning and changing ballcocks etc. You ain't running work....... You prolly never will run work. Ya gotta be driven. 

Where you a registered apprentice or did he wave his magic wand and call you an apprentice?

When I have a problem with someone, ya know what I do. This is a real stretch.......






I talk to the person about it. In a calm manner (usually) I don't go to an internet forum with 3500 strangers crying about my situation. When I boils down to it, I could care less about your current employer relationship.


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> No cell phones allowed. how can you hammer up stud gaurds and strap off pipe with a freakin cell phone in your hand?
> 
> Sorry, Pet peeve.
> 
> ...



:yes: I agree. Now I don't have a cell phone. Period. Work goes a lot smoother and faster now. No one bothers you. No one distracts you form the job. I get a quiet luch break. I organize my day at the shop in the morning and no one can bother me untill I check my voice mail at home. (And I don't check it that often. Therefore, I don't get bothered too often). 

How nice it must have been for the construction insustry as a whole when there were no cell phones, pagers, or voice mail.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

BigD said:


> Heres a little more info on the *******:laughing: *first off he works out of his car, that right his car,* the last job we were at he spent 30 minutes looking for a fitting he couldn't find:furious: we were there until 1:00am and I could tell the HO was getting pissed, he just wanted us to leave and come back in the morning. but nooooooooo mr plumber whats it all done. he threated to fire me the 2nd day on the job because I got stumped and had to ask him if what i was doing was the correct way. (drain stuff). he replied that i should know all this and he cant be everywhere at once and says alot of people are calling him for jobs so i better smarten up. WTF is that:no: *oh ya then he goes on about how he expects me to go on calls alone, let me remind you this is my second day.* i thought an apprentice is there to learn and work with and be supervised by the Jman a least for the first couple months. And *he only calls me when he wants me to dig up someones basment drainlines. *Is this guy worth it. I think not I quit.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Ummm Big D...:whistling2:

I hate to break it to you...

It doesn't sound like you are a plumbing apprentice...:no:

It sounds like you are a Handi Hacks Helper...:yes:

I would recommend that you research the rules regarding plumber's training in your state and make sure that you and your boss are in compliance with them...:thumbup:


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

someone is stress and unqualified


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Plumbworker said:


> wtf two days plumbing and he wants you to run jobs Apprentices here dont work unsupervised until atleast the third year.. and go to school..


Amazing isn't it?
Maybe they should change the guide lines?
2days to become an apprentice
2weeks to become a JM
And...........if you can hold out & stick with it for this long, how about 2 months & your a master.
Yea, that will make getting a license valuable.
Maybe they should ban pipe threading, solder, glue & primer, weld joints, ect....... and go to 100% sharkbites. Yea..... that should all fit nicely inside the trunk of a car:laughing:
Don't you wonder how a customer could even let someone in their house, that not only drives their car there to work out of, but is still there at 1am, for a non emergency?:no:


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

I hate to keep banging on this stuff, but as long as plumbers boards are going to allow aav's, pex, sharkbites along with open book exams and such they might as well do away with the apprentice program.


----------



## blowfish (Aug 24, 2008)

nhmaster3015 said:


> I hate to keep banging on this stuff, but as long as plumbers boards are going to allow aav's, pex, sharkbites along with open book exams and such they might as well do away with the apprentice program.


 so true, you hit the nail on the head


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

nhmaster3015 said:


> I hate to keep banging on this stuff, but as long as plumbers boards are going to allow aav's, pex, sharkbites along with open book exams and such they might as well do away with the apprentice program.


I think it goes well beyond that...

Until the states are willing to put the effort and manpower into doing this to every unlicensed person doing plumbing for hire they should just throw away code requirements and licensing...

They need to start doing their job!:whistling2:


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Living and working northeast in the country in cities intesifies your perspective. You are old enough to have seen the changes..watched the quality installations become devalued by product changes, lax law enforcement, attitude downward shifts etc. But, the solution isnt anywhere to be seen. One bright spot was the new code for fire systems in residences...I really dont think anyone will notice any outrage even if justifiable and time will kill it. The legal, class action angle is the instrument of change today.


----------



## MoverandShaker (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm an apprentice and believe me, I do a ton of serious overtime. Does my uncle (my boss) give me hell? Oh yeah, all sorts of it! Is it because it's part of the job? YES! I have other friends in my own age group who work for different people (they're plumbers, btw), who go through the same stuff. As far as what I've learned -- that's the life of a plumber. We've gotta be prepared to work at strange hours and in strange places. . . that's just the way it is. . . .ESPECIALLY if you're an apprentice because you're learning.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

nhmaster3015 said:


> I hate to keep banging on this stuff, but as long as plumbers boards are going to allow aav's, pex, sharkbites along with open book exams and such they might as well do away with the apprentice program.


I find nothing wrong with, an appropriately installed A.A.V., pex and probably many other things you would disagree with. With that being said, I do think that as plumbers, we need to remain a step above hacks, and always do quality work, with quality material.

I think I would like to have an apprentice, I need someone to teach, and smack around. The wife really doesn't like it or does she? :brows:


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Redwood said:


> I think it goes well beyond that...
> 
> Until the states are willing to put the effort and manpower into doing this to every unlicensed person doing plumbing for hire they should just throw away code requirements and licensing...
> 
> They need to start doing their job!:whistling2:


 What happens when they decide to get tough...they target the licensed plumber...extra penalties on out of date permits...they dont look for the unlicensed..it would have to drop on their head. I dont like government getting tough. Just have them stay away.


----------

